# B&S 6.5 very hard to pull, wont start



## briremo (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

So after a summer of making my boys cut the grass, My son called me to say he couldn't start the mower one day last week. Got home from work and gave it a try. engine was very resistant to being turned over. forget about gas and carburators, it takes maximum force just to pull the cord out, and it is slow. 

Checked the oil and it was bone dry. Damn. Is this motor toast? IS it something the average Joe can fix? if not, is it worth taking to a repair shop. Paid about $250 for the mower 5 years ago. Rebuilt some hot rods back in the day but never something this small. IS it worth it?

Let me know your thoughts! Thanks!:dude:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

briremo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So after a summer of making my boys cut the grass, My son called me to say he couldn't start the mower one day last week. Got home from work and gave it a try. engine was very resistant to being turned over. forget about gas and carburators, it takes maximum force just to pull the cord out, and it is slow.
> 
> ...


If you can turn it at all with the rope just put some oil in it and go, as you try to start it it will lube itself. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The damage is done! Do as Geo suggested, *remove the spark plug* and work it around either by pulling the rope or spinning the blade. Once it loosens up a bit, reinstall the plug and see if it will start. I have done this on machines run low on oil and sometimes they will run a long time, sometimes they won't last through another mow.

Most of the time, it's not worth the cost to rebuild. You may be able to locate a low cost replacement engine, but with a $250.00 price point mower it's usually just time to replace.


----------



## briremo (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks guys,

I added oil, flipped the mower a dozen different ways to splash some oil on cylinder. It moved a bit easier but she doesnt want to cooperate.

just what I need. Another $250 down the tubes.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep this in mind on your next mower. Air cooled engines use oil, aprox 1 to 1 1/2 oz. per hour of loaded run time. This is normal and usually means oil needs to be added every 6 to 8 hours of use. I encourage all my customers to get in the habit of checking the oil level every they fill the fuel tank. Oil won't have to be added everytime, but if you get in the habit, you will always know when it's time to top off. Oil is the life blood of your engine.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

briremo said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> I added oil, flipped the mower a dozen different ways to splash some oil on cylinder. It moved a bit easier but she doesnt want to cooperate.
> 
> just what I need. Another $250 down the tubes.:thumbsup:


Just keep working it, with the rope or by turning the blade, it will loosen up, turn the blade forward and reverse, with the plug out of course. Just flipping or tilting the mower won't get it done. Have a good one. Geo


----------

